# WoodCraft $5 plastic 4" blast gate + mods



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,

On my other post, I mentioned the blast gate and how I modified this product so it would hold up to pressure. For the price, it is a good gate, but without making this modification, any pressure makes the unit come apart. Considering it is a 4" gate, and 4" PVC is not light in weight, this will be a mandatory modification unless these gates are ONLY used on the end of a pipe. Even then, if you pull on the tool or hose, it can easily make the gate come apart. The mods is super easy, and with the correct screws takes about 2 minutes to do.

Enjoy!

In case the attachments don;t work, here is the URL to my Google Photo album, which also has the mods to the blast gate:

https://plus.google.com/photos/106017564275960424900/albums/5781213864307334577


----------

